# The *Dream* Pets



## Ravaari

What are some animals you wish you could keep as pets? They could be real or fictitious! Or if you have all of your dream pets, what are some cages or accessories. Honestly, if I could have anything, it'd be a dragon! Or real-life Pokemon.  For right now, I'm going to stick with really wanting a fox or a dumbo rat, and trying to get a decent cage for at my day's house. (By the way, this is all in good fun. Please don't spoil someone else's fantasy by telling them how silly it is to want what they do; they probably already know that.)


----------



## KrazyKritterz

I woul really love a Dumbo Rex American Blue Hooded Rat. Other then that always wanted a Black Horse. A Doberman and another Dalmation. ( I miss my Bella)


----------



## PaigeRose

My "dream" rattie would be a blue or roan/husky blazed(or head spot or capped or split or variegated or any variation of a face marking) dumbo rex. 

As for non-rattie, a wolf or wolf hybrid. I know I'm always going to have multiple dogs but if I ever have the space I'd love to have a very low content wolfdog. A Czechoslovakian wolfdog or a wolf husky/malamute/GSD mix.

For non-realistic? A Tasmanian Tiger aka a Thylacine.


----------



## GooberandRebel

An animal I wish I could own as a pet, would definitely be a tiger... They are just so... Elegant to me. If it was possible I would in a heartbeat!

Fictitious, I would have to go wit a Pegasus... I think that would be gorgeous to see!


----------



## Phantom

I would want a wolf and a dragon. No need to pay for those airline tickets anymore. =P


----------



## nanashi7

Realistic pet would be a giant fluffy Irish wolfhound. 

Non realistic but existent pet would be a snow leopard. So cute and tiny and fluffy! I think when I saw them in person for the first time I stood there five minutes just staring at the zoo before I looked at my boyfriend and said "I want one".

Maybe an English dragon, some small breed that was inclined less to pillaging and more to sleeping. That or one of those mini deer the size of rats - maybe you've seen the picture circulating on the web. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

True dream pet would be a large cat of some sort. Most likely a tiger. Many people don't understand that our domestic cats are not very different from large cats. Same instincts, same behaviors. The only difference is that a big cat can very easily tear you apart when it tries to play!

Realistically, there are only two pets right now that we'd like to have but don't. Tortoise and a sun conure. both will happen in the future, but circumstances aren't right at the moment.


----------



## tpab23

Rat: a Blue Dumbo Downunder (I live in Australia and you still don't really see them around) sadly, we have NO dumbos in Australia!!  so id have to just say a blue down under

Real animal: Prairie dog. We don't have them in australia but in geography one year I studied them because they were found in this certain place i was also studying (if that made sense) i found them so adorable and then found out you could keep them as pets! AAAGH i want one!!

Mystical: A real life pokemon. i think that would be pretty cool


----------



## Hey-Fay

Dream pet would have to be a hyena and a flying fox. An imaginary pet would have to be a shiny Gengar, as it's my favorite pokemon and I have one! And a few creatures I've thought up myself. 
Dream rat would have to be a blue rex dumbo and an odd eye, I find them fascinating and beautiful!


----------



## Sugapot

Pet I would love to have right now is a dog. I so badly want an Airedale Terrier. We don't have a closed yard so can't get a dog unless we move.

Dream Pet will have to be a red panda.

Would also love a little rex rat - any colour. The fuzzier the better! They don't exist on my part of the globe :-(


----------



## Hey-Fay

I want an Irish Wolfhound too. I'll have one within the next few years. They've always been my favorite breed of dog. I've had Great Danes all my life so owning small dogs is kinda weird for me lol


----------



## lalalauren

I want a pug called Wolfgang and a Newfoundland called Jabba. Give it time, it WILL happen! 

My boyfriend recently fell in love with Russian blue rats when we went to pick up some food from a breeder, so that'd be cool too...also I've always wanted a black self rat. And a hairless. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CleverRat

My dream pets are rats! I have wanted rats for a while and now it's actually gonna happen! I am getting rats in mid-July when we get back from a trip.  But I guess once I get rats my dream pet would be an elephant. I love elephants.


----------



## CleverRat

I also would love a degu.


----------



## nanashi7

Hey-Fay said:


> I want an Irish Wolfhound too. I'll have one within the next few years. They've always been my favorite breed of dog. I've had Great Danes all my life so owning small dogs is kinda weird for me lol


I'm what most dog owners consider a "bad owner", so my mom keeps the dogs small. I love ridiculously huge dogs, especially when they mistake that they're big. We had to dog-sit retired greyhounds before while the awaited adoption and the rescuer cried because they were unfriendly when I got them but by the time they left they insisted on being lap dogs and sleeping in bed with you. 

I love the irish greyhounds with the fluffy scraggily coat that look like mutts.


----------



## bloomington bob

When the circumstances are right, I will get several rats. I've always liked and been interested in them. I'm so glad I dscovered this forum. I've learned so much from all the highly informed and nice people here.


----------



## Ravaari

I want an Irish Wolfhound as well! I wanted one since I read a book when I was in about 4th grade, then when I started playing Skyrim and saw that the dogs there were modeled after then I knew it was meant to be. I would name it Meeko (my dog in Skyrim's name.)  And my absolute dream pet forever would be a real Shiny Charizard. Dragon and real Pokemon so it is perfect. I keep my shiny Charizard with me all the time in my Pokewalker. I love him. His name is Charcoal.  I soft reset my DS thousand of times to get him.


----------



## morgang23

I really want a dumbo rat!! Even better if hairless  
I'd also love to get a St. Bernard and a bull terrier(I may squeal a bit when I see them... And I work with dogs)

A non realistic pet, I'd love a wolf! I used to work with a guy who has a half wolf half husky <3 he is the most gorgeous cross I've ever seen... I'd post a picture but the app won't let me 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Surprised to see how many folks there are out there wanting Irish Wolfhounds. Hopefully they are just true dream pets and not realistic ones! They're magnificent, but only a good fit for very few people. They go through a tremendous amount of food ($$$), have a myriad of health issues ($$$$$), need lots of exercise and room to roam, grooming, and not to mention that you can count yourself lucky if they make it to 8.


----------



## Ruby&Lola

I'd want a fox since I've always loved foxes. But also maybe a ferret that didn't eat rodents. That's be nice to have around. Or! A Tasmanian Devil! Theyre so cute! :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83

My dream animal would be a dolphin. I love dolphins. So cute and smart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ravaari

One if my favorite video games when I was little (I only played a select few) was Ecco the Dolphin: Defender if the Deep.  it made me love dolphins. Though it also gave me a horrible fear of a lot of ocean critter. :/ oh well.


----------



## ksaxton

I know they're endangered wild animals who are tortured on the black market, so I am wholeheartedly against owning one as a pet, but if it were somehow possible I would want a slow loris. They're so cute!! Too bad they're poisonous 

Fictional, I would want maybe a griffin or a dragon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye

I've always wanted a raccoon or a skunk. I think skunks are the cutest animals ever, they waddle around and are so fluffy. If only they were nice and didn't smell


----------



## nanashi7

MimiSkye said:


> I've always wanted a raccoon or a skunk. I think skunks are the cutest animals ever, they waddle around and are so fluffy. If only they were nice and didn't smell


actually you can get skunks as pets! We've a rescue near us and they are descented like ferrets. They are as nice as hedgehogs. I've been debating about a skunk because it isn't as high-maintenance as a fox requires. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roonel

I would like a hedgehog or a bat. Awwww, a little bat!


----------



## Ravaari

We had a bat in our house once. We think he was sick. Poor little guy. He may have had White Nose.


----------



## Click

At the moment I'm dreaming of the day when I can get my rats, but hopefully that won't be too long now.

Fantasy-wise, I'd love a pig or a chimp, hehe. Or a Niffler from Harry Potter.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear

I would love to own a fox. As for fictitious animals, a Ninetails (from Pokemon).
As for rats... Black Eyed White Harley Girl!


----------



## Jessiferatu

Realistic pets - I wish I had the space (and money!) to own lots of dogs.  Dogs are expensive! But I love them so much. Right now we have two. I would have an acreage and tons of doggies if I could! As far as breeds go, I would love to one day have a Husky, a Doberman, and a Great Dane.

As far as ratties go, I would love to have some lighter colored dumbos. I don't know much about coats and types, lol. But fawn I think? So pretty!

Unrealistically, I would absolutely love to have a fox! They are just so cool.


----------



## QueenB1958

I would love to have a dumbo rat.... I have always loved dumbos, and I've been thinking about getting one I found on petfinder who is really cute. As far as other pets go, I would LOVE to get another Rottweiler. However, I still live with my parents in an eleven hundred sq foot house with five dogs already, so that's not going to happen anytime soon :'-( I also really want an English Mastiff. They are my absolute favorite breed of dog.


----------



## SaraLovesRats

My dream pet would be an ostrich I am obsessed with them


----------



## abratforarat

A mustang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabatea

My dream rat is a black self. Probably standard-eared. I just absolutely adore them...

Other than that, exotic-animal wise, probably a dhole. They're my favorite animal. :3


----------



## Jess <3

I spend so much time thinking of all the animals i'd have if i had the space, money and time! Let's see, a cow is at the top of the list and i've also always wanted to take in some ex battery hens but it wouldn't be fair since my garden is a stone patio mostly used by the dogs as a toilet! While we're on farm animals a mini pig (that usually turn out to be not so mini after all) has always been a dream pet of mine. As for dogs i really do hope to have a golden cocker spaniel some day and then any rescue dog since i've always wanted to adopt! Oh wait, and i want some goats or sheep that i can raise from lambs/kids. 

Not so realistic pets would include, an elephant, a capuchin and a capybara and as for fictional...a phoenix 

(ps. also a donkey, i almost forgot!)


----------



## kksrats

Oh so many things...a kangaroo, a pika, a fennec fox, a sand cat, a nutria, squirrels, pigs, horses, sheep, goats, ducks. The farm animals I had growing up, just waiting to get a big enough place of my own so that I can start raising them again


----------



## Hey-Fay

I changed my mind. I want my Lilly back.


----------

